# The 2022 PNW GTG is a "Go!"



## John Lyngdal

Just spoke to Bob and the date has been set. 
The GTG kicks off on June 16th and runs through the weekend.
Hopefully those from Canada can join us this year.
If you haven't attended before, this gathering is one not to miss.


----------



## heimannm

I'll mark this on my calendar. 
















Mark


----------



## Bob95065

I heard so much about this GTG acted Nor Cal GTG over the years. Please count me in this time.


----------



## John Lyngdal




----------



## davidwyby

Hello all. I am from up there but have been down here half my life now. Would like to try to attend. 

@Benwa


----------



## Jonny Quest

Sounds like fun. Too bad I have a major conflict


----------



## Donb011

For those of us that are new here what area is this held? The PNW covers a large area.


----------



## John Lyngdal

About 10 miles East of Springfield, OR on Hwy 126, near Hendricks Park.


----------



## Jason Pitcher

Sheesh. Count me in. That is just about my back yard.


----------



## Husky Man

Crossing my fingers, my work schedule is very unpredictable, and we will probably be in the middle of kitchen remodel about then.

I was passing through during the 2019 gtg, IIRC, and was able to stop for several hours, it was a Great Experience, and I met a lot of wonderful people.

I would recommend to anyone that can attend, do so, 

Hoping to see some familiar faces, and some new ones as well 

Doug


----------



## Jay Hansen

This is truly a great event. Bob is a great guy and a super host. It's on my calendar.


----------



## vquinoveva

Hey Mark! Excited to be able to make it again this year. We’ll see y’all there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan

Move it to boise


----------



## Husky Man

Evan said:


> Move it to boise



WHY?????

It is Hosted by a Great Host, who has a Great Location 

If you know of a Great Available location in Boise, maybe consider Hosting a GTG

I have No Delusions about how much effort goes into putting on a GTG, it takes Special People to tackle that task, and I offer my Thanks to those that do it, especially at their own Homestead, that is True Hospitality 



Doug


----------



## heimannm

Sorry to inform you all that I will not be able to attend this year. Mrs. Heimann is still having some trouble has has a couple of procedures scheduled during the event. I need to be here.

Mark


----------



## Jay Hansen

heimannm said:


> Sorry to inform you all that I will not be able to attend this year. Mrs. Heimann is still having some trouble has has a couple of procedures scheduled during the event. I need to be here.
> 
> Mark


I am truly sorry to hear that Mark, you will be missed. I hope everything goes well for your wife and for you.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

heimannm said:


> Sorry to inform you all that I will not be able to attend this year. Mrs. Heimann is still having some trouble has has a couple of procedures scheduled during the event. I need to be here.
> 
> Mark


Sorry to hear. Wishing your wife well and fast healing.


----------



## sawfun

As has been said, we will miss you and wish your wife all the best and a great recovery.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

heimannm said:


> I'll mark this on my calendar.
> 
> View attachment 965327
> 
> 
> Me on the right sitting between Bob Anderson and Sheldon Russell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

BYOC = Bring your own chair. Maybe 2 chairs. Don't plant your fat behind on someone else's chair.


----------



## Bob95065

Packing up for the weekend. I'm planning on driving to Napa after work Wednesday to camp. Thursday morning Tyler and I will start driving north. Looking forward to getting to $1/gallon less for diesel.

Is it cool to do a parts ask? If anyone has a complete recoil starter for a Stihl 020T I'm looking for one. I also have a Husqvarna B65 that needs AV mounts. The P/C look great. I may part with it if someone needs it more than me.

Looking forward to the GTG.


----------



## heimannm

Please remind someone to put up a few photos for those of us who are not able to attend this year.

Mark


----------



## John Lyngdal

Mark,
Sorry you couldn't join us this year. But here's a few pictures that I can share from Saturday.

The host..



Mac 895 in action...



No chain, but the largest displacement saw on site:



Bar envy...




Just before dinner on Saturday:


----------



## heimannm

I see someone is flying the Iowa flag in my honor, thank you!

Mark


----------



## John Lyngdal

Sunday was a quiet day at the GTG, so I'll just share a couple pictures of Bob's chainsaw man cave..


----------



## Jason Pitcher

Drat. Completely forgot abut this.


----------



## ladnar

I will be watching the forum, for the 2023 GTG, can't wait, I hope to attend (if it happens).


----------

